# Offshore 6/8/13



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Camped out at McRee Friday night and got out yesterday morning. Ended up with a bunch of Mingos and managed our 3 person limit on Red Snapper.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

That's how to do it,KILLIN!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice haul man!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

very nice jeep,looks like a great trip!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

U weren't lying, that's a bunch of mingos. Good little cookout right there


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice mess of fish there. I want to camp at Fort McRee one of these days. Do you take a tent or sleep in your boat? If you sleep in a tent, is it safe to leave your boat with all of your tackle in it ? So, when you wake up to go fishing, do you leave your tent there until you come back and is that safe too? I haven't done this yet because I am afraid I will wake up and either my tackle or boat will be gone.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

We've tent camped and fished out there countless times and I've never had a problem with people messing with my tackle or poles in the boat at night. Also, we usually keep the tent set up on the beach and stick extra coolers and stuff in it while we fish.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had too much gear stolen to risk leaving it behind. Once it's gone, there is little chance it can be recovered. I'm glad you were left alone, and able to have such a terrific day of fishing! Ya'll are going to be eating well for while on all those mingo and RS! Nice job duder!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

jeepnsurf said:


> Camped out at McRee Friday night and got out yesterday morning. Ended up with a bunch of Mingos and managed our 3 person limit on Red Snapper.


AWESOME:thumbup: Do any one have a grill or fish cooker, its on and popping on that beach! :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

jcasey said:


> Nice mess of fish there. I want to camp at Fort McRee one of these days. Do you take a tent or sleep in your boat? If you sleep in a tent, is it safe to leave your boat with all of your tackle in it ? So, when you wake up to go fishing, do you leave your tent there until you come back and is that safe too? *I haven't done this yet because I am afraid I will wake up and either my tackle or boat will be gone*.


I have left plenty behind before, after talking to neighbors and such I feel even more safe about it. In the most part they are all boater folks out there and it a brotherhood of all sorts, from fishing, to pleasure boaters, and they look out for each other. JMO..... I have camped out there a couple hundred times atleast in my time here in Pcola.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

jeepnsurf said:


> We've tent camped and fished out there countless times and I've never had a problem with people messing with my tackle or poles in the boat at night. Also, we usually keep the tent set up on the beach and stick extra coolers and stuff in it while we fish.


 That is good to know,thanks. Sounds like a lot of fun, just wasn't sure.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> I have left plenty behind before, after talking to neighbors and such I feel even more safe about it. In the most part they are all boater folks out there and it a brotherhood of all sorts, from fishing, to pleasure boaters, and they look out for each other. JMO..... I have camped out there a couple hundred times atleast in my time here in Pcola.


 Thanks Fluke ! So I have another question about camping. Is there a certain area that the forum members camp ? I know it would be a blast to camp out there. Are you allowed to build a fire ?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Fires are allowed just bring your own wood, it is very scarce out there maybe kindling but not much more to be found. No certain areas I know of that members of this forum camp but they do meet out there and get together from time to time..


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I grew up camping out there and not once was anything stolen. Nice box of fish by the way !!!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Do you need a permit or anything to camp out there or can you just cruise up in the boat with your gear, pitch a tent and camp out?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

no permit needed


----------

